# Rear bumper for my F250



## PAPlow (Dec 29, 2000)

Looking to replace my rear bumper on my 97 F250. I have the old body style Ford. Anyone know where I may get one to replace it?


----------



## Skolnick's Landscaping (Feb 12, 2001)

*rear bumper for 97 ford*

PaPlow I would try a junk yard or look in the truck trader for a 97 ford F250 hit in the front end and they will part the truck out to you and you can say you only want the bumper because I did this last week looking for a new bed for a 90 F250 and thats where i found it really cheap too.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

You can buy a dedecnt one from http://www.summitracing.com ,they have thrm,but stay away from the cheap taiwan import bumpers,they rust thru in a few years and are about 1/2 as thick as the factory bumper.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

Rick, why do you want to replace the rear bumper?


----------



## PAPlow (Dec 29, 2000)

Thanks guys for your help!

Evan,

The reason I need to replace the rear bumper is because during one of the recent snow storms plowing I backed into a lightpole concrete base. Solid ****...let me tell you. Well, I hit the right rear back bumper area. It also put a nice gash in the rear quarter panel...Which sucks big time.
 Now I have to get body work done also.

What can you do!


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

That sucks! Didnt we discuss at the luncheon how the same exact thing happend to mike hughes? In the same exact part of the truck!


----------



## PAPlow (Dec 29, 2000)

Evan,

Actually I had the accident before than. I happened during the snow we had mid January.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your luck with the bumper.

If you want to prevent it from happening again,build a ballast bumper (to go on behind the stock bumper) for protection.We have them on all our trucks.Just a piece of 4x4 steel tube filled with concrete and the ends welded shut.Add a 2x2 tube to mount it into your trailer hitch reciever.We also weld on 2 vertical tubes at each end to protect the tailights and give you a visual reference of where the back of the truck is.I tell ya,it has saved me big time on a few occasions.It will also act as ballast and help pull some weight off the front axle.Or you could make another bumper out of an old I-beam ,and just run it in the winter.

[Edited by wyldman on 02-16-2001 at 10:36 AM]


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

I know I'm alittle late on this one , but you guys looking for a serious rear bumper that can take some hits.. Look at Reunel.com they have awsome bumps. front and rear, a little pricy but worth it, I think I paid $300.00 for my rear about 5 years ago... it's made of 1/2" steel and all welded, they gave me the specs and the thing was tested to 20,000lbs with out failure, except for a bolt snapping... SICK...... lots of custom options too..


----------

